# Keeping Hens/Cocks/YB's together?



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

Just wondering what everyones views are on keeping all of my birds together in one coop. I currently have a pair of Old birds, one of their full grown squabs and two more squabs about 13 days old.

Is it healthy for the young birds to live with the old birds?

Is it healthy for the pair to be with each other year round?

Will they ever stop trying to raise young and if not is there a trick to getting them to stop (other then removing the eggs and placing dummies)?

Thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as there getting along and not alot of stress in the loft. they should be fine don't over crowd your loft thats when the problems begin. great artical on the pigeon insider about a fella that uses the one loft system 7 pair of breeders and a small Y/B team.never seperates his bird and no divider in the loft.his results are amazing remember all they need is to be happy and stress free. a humble loft makes good breeding and winning results and yes use dummie eggs they will go threw there cycle and stop laying also take out the nest bowls and nest materials.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Way back, at the beginning of time,(mid to late 60's), we kept all our birds together. Everyone I knew in the old Four Lakes Pigeon Club would keep them in one loft and birds were only separated by breed. As Pollo 70 says, keep stress levels down, don't overstock the loft, and watch for any signs of trouble. Separate only the trouble makers, if and when it's needed.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

almondman said:


> Way back, at the beginning of time,(mid to late 60's), we kept all our birds together. Everyone I knew in the old Four Lakes Pigeon Club would keep them in one loft and birds were only separated by breed. As Pollo 70 says, keep stress levels down, don't overstock the loft, and watch for any signs of trouble. Separate only the trouble makers, if and when it's needed.


exactly! almondman watch out for the trouble makers they are usually the cocks I had two cocks this year that I didn't cull kept 6 pair to breed. as soon as the breeding began thats when the problems started the 2 cocks that didn't have hens where in there causing havic! but who wouldn't all the other birds where happy as soon as I removed them from the flock all was back to normal no stress no problems just watch for the signs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pudge23869 said:


> Just wondering what everyones views are on keeping all of my birds together in one coop. I currently have a pair of Old birds, one of their full grown squabs and two more squabs about 13 days old.
> 
> Is it healthy for the young birds to live with the old birds?
> 
> ...


when letting mated pairs hatch babies, it is best to have them seperate from any single birds. two sections can work if you are not into racing, a breeding section and the other for young birds or others birds you can loft fly, but no breeding in that section, only perches.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

I havent noticed any trouble yet, I have seen the cock pushing the young bird (his first squab) away from the nest when he comes close, other then that they have plenty of space and plenty of food to go around. 

I do not plan to keep more then 6 birds in the small 4 x 4 anyway so I think I should be ok.

Thanks for the input.


----------

